# First sparrow ever!



## nikjarixhilbert (May 3, 2020)

Hi guys!Today I got my first sparrow with my first slingshot (because I have a couple of them) and it was so exciting.Sparrows are pests and mortal enemies of my chickens so today they were stealing some bread from the chickens and I was walking by.I took the shot from about 10 meters using a unriped grape.The shot was lethal and killed the bird instantly.









Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

An unripened grape?

Good stuff, now Ive heard it all lol

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

congratulations on some fine shooting.


----------



## nikjarixhilbert (May 3, 2020)

BushpotChef said:


> An unripened grape?
> 
> Good stuff, now Ive heard it all lol
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Yeah right?I use those because I live in a city and a ricochet is not welcomed.I don't want to pay for a mercedes windshield.

Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Haha! Welcome to the Forum. An unripe grape?? I wonder if that Sparrow let out a little whine before he expired?! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## nikjarixhilbert (May 3, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Haha! Welcome to the Forum. An unripe grape?? I wonder if that Sparrow let out a little whine before he expired?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


No he didn't it,that grape was pretty dense,heavy and pretty big so it smashed the hell out of that bird!

Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

nikjarixhilbert said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > Haha! Welcome to the Forum. An unripe grape?? I wonder if that Sparrow let out a little whine before he expired?!
> ...


I think you missed the joke mate:

Whine as in wine

As in what we use grapes to make lol

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Although you could double down on that joke and say the grapes tend to get the birds pretty 'smashed' lol

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## nikjarixhilbert (May 3, 2020)

BushpotChef said:


> Although you could double down on that joke and say the grapes tend to get the birds pretty 'smashed' lol
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

good job, and nice looking natty. Ill have to pay a little more attention next time I go to the grocery store. slingshots arent for frozen peas anymore.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Hmmm . . . perhaps it was the *'grape of wrath'* ?


----------



## nikjarixhilbert (May 3, 2020)

NSFC said:


> good job, and nice looking natty. Ill have to pay a little more attention next time I go to the grocery store. slingshots arent for frozen peas anymore.


Definitely!I always use pebbles and I have gotten a couple of doves with only head or neck shots but this time the circumstances of the situation got me throughout the way of shooting that bird.I would never use that again but I thought it would be awesome to share this story with you.Thank you for your comment!

Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## nikjarixhilbert (May 3, 2020)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Hmmm . . . perhaps it was the *'grape of wrath'* ?


I wouldn't say so but it would be the 'grape of coincidence' because thet was the only thing I had in handy.

Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I thought I'd add thats a nice classic shooter you've got there. I have a similar one set up with paracord tabs and heavy black tubes, sends 150 grain clay balls and 1" king marbles like a bat out of h3ll 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Here:









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

nikjarixhilbert said:


> SonoftheRepublic said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm . . . perhaps it was the *'grape of wrath'* ?
> ...


Fun story:

Rufus Hussey the slingshot Legend told a story that he one was in his chicken coop and saw a pair of mice. When he reached into his pocket for a stone, he only had one left. He fired and smoked the first mouse, & in a second of thinking retrieved its body, pouched him up - & killed the second mouse by firing the first ones body at him.

I like to refer to this as a Batman shot, because original Batman was very fond of smacking two bad guys heads together.

Happy hunting lol,

-Chef

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## nikjarixhilbert (May 3, 2020)

BushpotChef said:


> nikjarixhilbert said:
> 
> 
> > SonoftheRepublic said:
> ...


Thank you very much for sharing these stories and that catty looks really cool.

Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

No worries man they're fun and motivating, keep at it 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

nikjarixhilbert said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > An unripened grape?
> ...


My God, how hard are them dang grapes???

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nikjarixhilbert (May 3, 2020)

BushpotChef said:


> I thought I'd add thats a nice classic shooter you've got there. I have a similar one set up with paracord tabs and heavy black tubes, sends 150 grain clay balls and 1" king marbles like a bat out of h3ll
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


That fork is really special for me because my grandfather crafted it.The fork is dogwood and it's also special because it was grown on the soil of my place of origin,high in the Albanian Alps.

Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## nikjarixhilbert (May 3, 2020)

dogcatchersito said:


> nikjarixhilbert said:
> 
> 
> > BushpotChef said:
> ...


Pretty dang hard!

Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

nikjarixhilbert said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I'd add thats a nice classic shooter you've got there. I have a similar one set up with paracord tabs and heavy black tubes, sends 150 grain clay balls and 1" king marbles like a bat out of h3ll
> ...


Fun fact #2:

Rufus Hussey's wood of choice for a fork was dogwood.

That's very cool about your granddad. 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## nikjarixhilbert (May 3, 2020)

BushpotChef said:


> nikjarixhilbert said:
> 
> 
> > BushpotChef said:
> ...


Yeah I know right!?What a coincidence!

Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------

